# Graco My Ride and Nautilus on clearance at Target



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Just wanted to pass the info along. I seen the Graco My Ride in Bartlett (blue trim) and the Graco Nautilus (in the brown/gray color) on clearance at my local Target. I don't know if all the colors are on clearance or not and there may be other styles on clearance...I'm not sure..but I picked up a My Ride in Bartlett for $110!


----------

